

The future of advertising: Many, lightweight interactions over time - mirceagoia
http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2012/03/many-lightweight-interactions-over-time/

======
Codhisattva
Seems like the advertising industry is about collapse. This article is trying
to redefine the job at hand and lower expectations.

tl;dr No one is clicking through anymore.

